
Peloton Falls After Citron Sets $5 Target on Rising Competition - burger_moon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-10/peloton-falls-after-citron-sets-5-target-on-rising-competition
======
burger_moon
[https://outline.com/ZJUuvj](https://outline.com/ZJUuvj)

